# GMR - What kind of fish???



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

A friend called me yesterday and said her son snagged a fish out of the Great Miami River that she has never seen before and when she explained it to me I had no idea, maybe someone on this board has a clue?

She said it was maybe 10 or 11 inches long, looked a little like a sucker but the tail and fins were red. She said the body was kind of shiney or iridescent.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

I would say River Redhorse or Smallmouth Redhorse (aka Shorthead Redhorse). Both species occur in the GMR and its tributaries.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I would guess either a Golden Redhorse or a Greater Redhorse. The Golden Redhorse is more common. According to ODNR the Greater Redhorse it "threatened".

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...eIndex/goldenredhorse/tabid/6639/Default.aspx

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ndex/greaterredhorse/tabid/21973/Default.aspx


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

Not trying to second guess anyone but the Golden Redhorse does not have red fins. The Greater Redhorse is a possiblility but I am not sure if they occur in the GMR.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

95% sure it was a smallmouth redhorse (shorthead redhorse). We shocked a crapload of them in that river.









The greater redhorse is much more uncommon...and much larger as adults...heck, I've only seen river redhorse come out of there...thought greater were a more common Erie drainage species.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i know the fish you are talking about, but dont know what the "real name" is for that particular sucker. we always call them "red tail" suckers, they have a distinct red tail and the scales are rather shiny. see them a lot on the lower GMR up to about 3 pounds, cant recall ever seeing any this far north.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

definately a shortnose Redhorse


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

After seeing this picture I agree on shortnose. I don't believe I have ever caught one of these, but have caught many golden redhorse.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks I'll send her the picture and see what she says!

The fish was caught near Sidney, Ohio.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

QueticoMike said:


> Thanks I'll send her the picture and see what she says!
> 
> The fish was caught near Sidney, Ohio.


I talked to my friend and she that was the fish in the picture, so thanks for the help!


----------



## gmatt9226 (Apr 4, 2009)

ur all wrong. Its a rare japanese/chinese/brazilian/alaskan carp. Trust me, im an expert on this fish. Ill bet none of u have ever caught one of these therefore i am much more knowledgeable on this subject than all of you. I can also positively identify the australian soup bass and new zealand bottlenose harp sauger


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

In the GMR they are smallmouth redhorse. Smallmouth and shorthead redhorse are essentially the same species, just from different watersheds. The Ohio River Watershed has smallmouth redhorse. The Lake Erie Watershed has shorthead redhorse.


----------

